# New C50 sloping



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

Here's my new 54cm C50 sloping. Only have 100 miles on it, but I have a good feeling about it so far!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

That is beautiful. I really love the simple black with white lettering.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Can't say I agree with the Shimano. But DANG, that's a good looking bike!! The colors on the cages and the wheels match the rest of the bike really well.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

It's ok, Mapei and Rabobank use Shimano too


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Just incredible!
I was very tempted to go with the PR00 when I built mine, but settled on something a little flashier.
What post are you running? A Ritchey with a shim?
Here's mine:


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Schwing!*

Loverly.


----------

